# M4A785-M + Phenom 550BE overclocked



## MohawkAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

*My best overclock*

I got those results look at them carefully I think I succeeded to overclock it properly


----------



## MRCL (Mar 8, 2010)

Your GPU clock is a little low 
Whats the standard speeds on this AMD chip?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

Normally 500mhz


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

UPDATED : 
Image uploader wont upload that one so follow the link 

Downclocked the IGP to 1000mhz and sets the FSB to 235


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

Stability final results.

Core speed 3500mhz (15.5X 225mhz) 1.344 volts
HT link 2712mhz
DDR2-800 up to 904mhz
CPU/NB 12X (bios setting)
HT link 2400mhz (bios setting)


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure you can do more on the CPU with a little more voltage. These chips can take up to 1.55v (or was it 1.63v), try bumping it to 1.45 and go for 3.7-3.8.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

I did but for heat i prefer to stay at 3.5gis...naywya im only playing battlefiled 2


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2010)

3.5GHz is pretty nice on a Phenom II. My 3.5GHz Regor is pretty robust.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I did but for heat i prefer to stay at 3.5gis...naywya im only playing battlefiled 2



To each his own then! Congrats on your overclock.

I'll assume the cores didn't unlock on your particular CPU? It's a pity, but in the end you still got what you paid for.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

Yup home theatre pc  with 3.5 gigs duocore and lot of power with onboard graphic


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone got the same motherboard as mine and could do something to advance more power ?


----------



## erixx (Apr 10, 2010)

Great job, considering its AMD haha


No, seriously, squeeze the juice and enjoy!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you tried overclocking by it's unlocked CPU multiplier?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Have you tried overclocking by it's unlocked CPU multiplier?



Not sure what you mean .....but i left the multiplier at 15.5    no need to modify it for now.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

That BE will "thrive" with up'ing that multi. My 550BE will do 4GHz+ just on a bump of voltage and a muti hike. Cooling is a major concern though, good for you.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Not sure what you mean .....but i left the multiplier at 15.5    no need to modify it for now.



i think what he means is use the multi for what its for in the black edition chips... increase it for your overclock! 

you went from 3.1ghz to 3.5ghz....?... you on the stock cooler?... if not give it guns and have fun with it 400mhz isnt exactely pushing it.
Apparently upping the multi alone you should hit 3.5-3.7ghz... (or so ive heard)


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

I left the multi stoc kat 15.5  upgraded the fsb to 235 for a 3.64 gigs


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

CPU: 3.825 gigs 17X 225mhz 1.42volts HT-Link 2700mhz
Memory 900mhz NorthBridge at 2700mhz
IGP Radeon HD4200 512megs Core clock 1000mhz Memory clock 400mhz


Windows Seven 32bits scores

CPU 6.4
Memory 7.4
Graphic 4.7
Game graphic 5.7
Hard drive 5.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1127213


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow you only get 6.4 with a Phenom at 3.8? I have the same board and my Athlon II X4 620 @ 3.2GHz gets 7.3 ? 

I went out and ditched the onboard graphics. Even at 1000MHz it was still way to slow. As seen in your scores which were about identical to what mine was showing. Jumped to 7.5 with the HD4870 ...


----------



## tofu (Apr 10, 2010)

Well you've got twice the number of cores as he does.

Mohawk should be able to unlock the two extra cores on his 550BE via ACC.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 10, 2010)

my phenom II x3 720 @ 3.8  gets a 7.1 ram 7.3 graphics and gaming both a  7.2  but my damn hds only score a 5.9.....


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

Tried to unlock but nothing is working so im stuck at 2 cores..i wonder if a SSD hard drive would get you faster  ???


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2010)

Please keep to one thread on the same subject: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117034


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Please keep to one thread on the same subject: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117034



Link invalid Erocker


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Link invalid Erocker



Yes it is since I merged your two threads together. You are now caught in an infinite time loop!  It's all good.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2010)

fritoking said:


> my phenom II x3 720 @ 3.8  gets a 7.1 ram 7.3 graphics and gaming both a  7.2  but my damn hds only score a 5.9.....



Same problem here.. my HDD gets 5.7 . Everything else is in the 7's.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 10, 2010)

WEI isn't much to go on anyway, its a poor way to judge your PC performance. 

My i7 860 @ 3.5 gets a 7.3, but the Athlon II X4 OCed gets 7.2- that should tell you everything  

The only way for that HDD score to go above 5.9 is with a SSD, I remember (I think) that even in RAID its maxes out at 5.9


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> WEI isn't much to go on anyway, its a poor way to judge your PC performance.
> 
> The only way for that HDD score to go above 5.9 is with a SSD, I remember (I think) that even in RAID its maxes out at 5.9



Really... learn something new every day. I was wondering why even a SataII hdd only showed 5.7 score.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

So my HDD is still kicking ass if i base on what youre telling me  16m cache 7200rpm is fast enough for my high demanding *cough* Battlefield 2 multiplayer


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128277

Some updates


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol... I see you started tweaking the multiplier instead. Should've done that from the very beginning.

3.9 is a nice OC, try for 4.0, that sounds a lot better.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

Kan you should try it yourself instead of letting the others doing the job  Mover your ass lazy wannabe overclocker lol


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> CPU: 3.825 gigs 17X 225mhz 1.42volts HT-Link 2700mhz
> Memory 900mhz NorthBridge at 2700mhz
> IGP Radeon HD4200 512megs Core clock 1000mhz Memory clock 400mhz
> 
> ...



with the last result I posted compared to this one it sucks. Only the CPU score went up. 

CPU 6.9
Memory 5.5
Graphic 4.4
Game graphic 5.6
Hard drive 5.5


So I suppose that using the multiplier will boost up the cpu ok fine but the FSB will instead boost everything. Since the multiplier can be set on automatic ill leave it at auto and try to tweak the FSB and voltages of other stuff


----------



## WAR10CK (Apr 10, 2010)

I got 3785.7  on my phenom BE


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 11, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Kan you should try it yourself instead of letting the others doing the job  Mover your ass lazy wannabe overclocker lol



What's the point in taking a gamble when I can be guaranteed a healthy overclock & twice the horsepower? The only point in overclocking is for performance (at least to me), why pay more for less when I can pay less for more?


----------



## sweeper (Apr 11, 2010)

Kantastic - What are your specs as to getting your Athlon II up to 3.6GHz (stable) ? I've only been able to get mine up to 3.25 (stable). When I try a higher clock it gets really unstable, that's even keeping the memory at 667MHz, HT @ 2000.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

i hit around the same with my amd phenom 920 as a dual my board it dont like anything higher then 3750mhz


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

don't buy asrock its junk, just to give u all heads up


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 11, 2010)

sweeper said:


> Kantastic - What are your specs as to getting your Athlon II up to 3.6GHz (stable) ? I've only been able to get mine up to 3.25 (stable). When I try a higher clock it gets really unstable, that's even keeping the memory at 667MHz, HT @ 2000.



I'll PM them later tonight, a little lazy to boot up the other PC right now.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 11, 2010)

Post it here Kantastic.

Ok the best so far 220X 17.5 = 3850mhz cpu 1.456v 2640 htlink
880mhz memory nb 2640
IGP still at 1000mhz and 512megs 

scores are  6.9-7.6-4.8-5.7-5.5


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

i can hit 2700nb aswell, 3700mhz qaud core 3.7ghz 1.4750v


----------



## alegelos (May 18, 2010)

Hey i have Same mother and same CPU.  I could unlock 1 core (1-2-4) running at 3.1mhz. I put GPU core at 650. I just want to improve the GPU power. My question is, Did u modife anything from the mother??? like adding coolers? or u just set gpu core to 1000mhz with its originals parts?? 
Iam a bit scare of frying (burn it) the gpu core 

And i cound get my single Kingstone 2gb ddr-2 1066 run at 1066mhz...  even using 2.2v and setting it at 1066mhz windows crash while loading..  so i run them at 800mhz =/  any help here?
Thanks


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 18, 2010)

im always runniing it at 1000 keeping original parts but ifyou are afraid put it to 800  Update the bios tu be sure to get the latast one. it could help for ram cause its supposed to be ok since this mobo can go up to 1200mhzOC. But the problem is maybe the 2.2v ram. since you run them at 800 maybe it lower the voltage. not sure.


----------



## alegelos (May 18, 2010)

ok i will try it out at 1000mhz ! I updated the bios to lastest, but even though i couldnt set ram to 1066 stable. It crush as soon as it start loading windows 7 64 bits.

I want to play Hon on that computer, but i have to use 1680*1050 so its a bit tough for igp =/


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> don't buy asrock its junk, just to give u all heads up



I wouldnt call ASRock junk. they are a up and comming brand like ABIT did back in the day but i wouldnt call them junk. this 785 ASRock board i have OCed my 5600+ X2 way more than a DFI Lanparty 790FX board did on less voltage. also comes with ALOT of good features including 6 core support


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2010)

Regarding AsRock,

It depends on which board you choose. 

@Mohawk

Drop your ram divider a notch and tighten the timings some. You will notice things will be a little bit more snappy.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 18, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> don't buy asrock its junk, just to give u all heads up



Beg to differ my friend.  My AsRock AMD board is rock solid.  Ive had my X2 240 as high as 3.4ghz w/o problems.  Also they have decent BIOS options too.

Edit: Courduroy Jr.  We have the exact same board if I'm not mistaken.  My X2 240 did 3.4 w/ the BIOS options for the CPU.  For a $60 mobo there is nothing to really complain about.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 18, 2010)

true i shouldn't complaint, this board does provide alot of options for the price, anyways i bought a asus m4a785-m i am very happy with it, overclocks my P2 920 to 3.8ghz but turn it down to 3.7ghz 1.475v


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 18, 2010)

should not of said junk, more like i got a bad board


----------



## sweeper (May 18, 2010)

It's not a bad board for the money. Plenty of options and bios updates.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 18, 2010)

sweeper said:


> It's not a bad board for the money. Plenty of options and bios updates.



asus or asrock


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 18, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Regarding AsRock,
> 
> It depends on which board you choose.
> 
> ...



On that board you can do it but i wont its ok for me like that. also the ram divider not sure i can change it on my board. anyway im ok like that and wont go further. im seeking energy saving so i installed EPU-4 of asus at same time to lower the voltage and power of everything.


----------



## alegelos (May 19, 2010)

Big disapointment =/. I set the IGP (onboard GPU) core clock to 1000mhz ...  but after few test in fps in Hon (game i play) i get same fps as core at 500mhz. wtf? 

i try it out in Perforamnce test 64 bits. I ran the 3d graphic test. 500mhz vs 1000 mhz total result was 107 vs 130 =/  not big improve. And more disapointing in the {3d graphic directX10 result} it was 0.94 vs 0.96 .

Can anyone pls explain me this results pls?
and why my game didnt get any better fps? (with IGP clock core at 1000mhz vs 500mhz)


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 19, 2010)

why use integrated video anyways


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 19, 2010)

hows 3.7ghz 1.4750v with the asus board not to shabby eh guys, 3.8ghz if switched to dual core at 1.4v i think


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 19, 2010)

board wont go past 3.8 stable at any voltage not sure if its os related or motherboard bios related


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 21, 2010)

Corduroy can you post all sentences in one post and using the Edit function please instead of 3 posts for 3 shorts ones. It pollutes the thread for nothing and overload the forum for nothing also. 

Thanx


----------



## sweeper (May 21, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> hows 3.7ghz 1.4750v with the asus board not to shabby eh guys, 3.8ghz if switched to dual core at 1.4v i think



post a cpu-z screen shot... How's the board temp? The biggest problem with this board and getting a high OC is there is just one Heatsink over the NB instead of wrapping around the CPU to cool the mosfets down also. I noticed when I hit over 3GHz the NB HS was BURNING HOT. There isn't much cooling for this board which bugs me. :shadedshu


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 21, 2010)

Depending on how muckh voltage you push in the NB. I have a 550be 3.1 gigs and handle well at 1.325 volts stock even at 100%. Of course if you push the voltage to the max to get the power on smaller cpu then youll get the heat


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Did you 550 unlock mohawk?


----------



## sweeper (May 21, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Depending on how much voltage you push in the NB. I have a 550be 3.1 gigs and handle well at 1.325 volts stock even at 100%. Of course if you push the voltage to the max to get the power on smaller cpu then youll get the heat



Why does my Athlon run @ 1.382 volts @ 2.6GHz ? What is the stock voltage for the Athlon II X4 620 ? Right now I have it all set to AUTO not OCing anything and my voltage is @ 1.382 ....


----------



## sweeper (May 21, 2010)

Put my CPU @ 1.325 volts and temps dropped drastically! Sitting @ 32-34c now. 100% stable. AUTO sets it at 1.392-1.40 volts and kept my temps up in the high 30's, low 40's. Now to play around and see how high of an OC I can get at a lower voltage.


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did you 550 unlock mohawk?



no it didnt no matter what i tried and used a lot of specs from guys here who wre able to unlock.


----------



## sweeper (May 22, 2010)

Well @ 2.8GHz and 1.325v and still stable and @ 36c (room temp is a bit warmer than usual) about 74F.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2010)

Sweeper,

On your chip see if you have the letter "CACYC" on it. It may be a Deneb with L3 cache disabled.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sweeper,
> 
> On your chip see if you have the letter "CACYC" on it. It may be a Deneb with L3 cache disabled.



theres no disabled L3 it has the full 6mb


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2010)

Show me where a Propus core has L3 cache? 
http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=597

And I will state again, if your chip has CACYC on it sweeper you can possibly unlock the L3 cache.


----------



## sweeper (May 22, 2010)

With the new bios flash I can unleash up to 6 cores. It only has 4 cores and no L3 Cache. How would I check to see if there is a CACYC on it? Would the box with the SN# etc. show it? I really don't want to pull the HSF off.

Deneb, quad-core, 6 MB or 4 MB L3 cache (2.4 to 3.4 GHz)
Heka, triple-core, 6 MB L3 cache (2.4 to 3.0 GHz)
Callisto, dual-core, 6 MB L3 cache (3.0 to 3.1 GHz)
Propus, quad-core, no L3 cache (2.6+ GHz)
Rana, triple-core, no L3 cache (2.7+ GHz)
Regor, dual-core, no L3 cache (2.8 to 3.0 GHz)


----------



## sweeper (May 22, 2010)

There is no physical L3 Cache on the Propus die. I've run ACC and ran through the BIOS with a Manual unlock of up to 6 Cores (due to the bios update) and it shows nothing per the L3 Cache. It's just NOT there physically.

 HERE  is the link to the "Propus" that was found to have an unlockable L3 Cache. Problem is the CPU was dated 2008 with a AACYC AC 0923EPMW stamping on the chip. Looks like it was a L3 disabled deneb.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2010)

sweeper said:


> AA* CYC AC *0923EPMW stamping on the chip. Looks like it was a L3 disabled deneb.



That's what i was talking about. Nice try for the unlock though.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone got updates here ?


----------



## sweeper (Jul 18, 2010)

update for ... ? The die? My last findings were FACT. There is no physical L3 Cache on the Propus die.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 18, 2010)

No I meant on the overclocking lol


----------



## WAR10CK (Jul 19, 2010)

congratulations man you can got to 4.ghz with an aftermarket cooler


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 19, 2010)

no dont think so cause the mobo is limited to 125 w so if i overclock too much i could pop out the condensers and i dont want to do it


----------

